# Advice on artist quality acrylic paint



## PVX (May 22, 2019)

Hi there, I am new to painting and I would like to get some advice on what kind of paint to start with, obviously I would like to keep initial costs down
but what good and reasonably priced artist quality acrylics can I be looking at? Many thanks!!


----------



## erik (May 19, 2019)

PVX,

Personally, I believe expectation towards quality would rise as one becomes better. Since your are just starting, aim at compositions, balance and contrast over paint qualities you could simply pay for. 

Unless you are doing small canvases, those bulk bottles of 4 litres would suffice. Give yourself another 2 years to move onto the next level. Usually price does reflect quality in my experience.

BTW, if someone is commissioning a work from you, of course you owe them a better paint!


----------



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

I think for your personal use to get better at the art you like to create use the cheaper brands. But to sell and present go for the more expensive brands


----------

